

Agile Windows Programming: Big, Simple, Stupid - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2009/10/windows-program.php

======
DanielBMarkham
I should have titled this "User Interfaces: Big, Simple, Stupid"

For those of you skimming, key quote: _One of the few indicators that you're
working at the maximum level of simplicity is that you will view your UI as
the most ridiculously stupid thing ever. If your User Interface is easy enough
for one-eyed, one-fingered, one-armed, lobotomized, drunken monkeys? You might
be close._

